

Free Google Docs Every SEO Needs To Have - followmylee
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/6-free-google-docs-ever-seo-needs-to-have/59644/

======
Matsta
It's more like 6 useless articles on how to use to a spreadsheet.

Most of them are trying to do the same thing, so why need 6 different
versions? And most of them are pretty damm confusing anyway. You would be much
better off making your own.

We need a downvote button.

~~~
emilv
The term "SEO" should probably be banned from Hacker News altogether. No need
for a downvote button then.

